# Flavored Honey?



## wnd57 (Feb 4, 2015)

I know, I know, why would you flavor honey? But, I have had some local interest in flavored honey, toffee with english walnuts in it, and citrus flavored. I went through some old ABJ's and found an article from 11-13 that said this would be an interesting way to market your honey. Just wondering if anyone has tried this and if so what kind of flavorings can be used i.e. food grade oil or extracts or infusion. I've done the infusion with ginger, lemon, cinn. but it takes so long. I don't heat it just sit it in the sun for a few weeks. With the Holidays fast approaching, some fall flavors or Christmas flavors would probably be a good seller. The ABJ journal noted that this sort of marketing could bring 15 dollar prices per lb. And thoughts or ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## beeswaxfrombeekeepers (Feb 27, 2014)

what I was always told was that if you sell pure honey, regulation is under the dept. of Ag. Once you start "adding" any flavor it then falls under the regulation of the FDA (food, drug administration)


----------



## Flewster (Nov 3, 2003)

I flavor honey and sell it. I use a concentrated beer and wine flavoring that works great. You can also use lemon oil, cinnamon oil and such. I sell several different flavorings for honey on my honey stick machine website. they work great and are top sellers. The chocolate is a hugh hit. Beeswax is correct that you can end up having to have a food license so check with your state on regulations.


----------



## tapp (Apr 1, 2016)

anything with under 2% of added ingredients stays honey. Atleast thats how it rolls here.


----------

